# Hide and seek



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie's still on her romantic kick. Her latest thing is to hide on the top shelf of Hubby's closet. There's no door on it, so no worries that she'll get locked in or something, but it is kind of dark up there and she'll get up there and go back in a corner and sit on top of his jeans and grumble to herself. When I go find her and ask her what she thinks she's doing, no kidding, she looks kind of embarrassed and comes out into the light long enough to earnestly ka-COO ka-COO at me for a few minutes and then back in she goes. After a while, she comes out and rejoins the rest of us. I've been expecting to find eggs in there but she hasn't laid any, there or in her cage or anywhere else she likes to hang out. She gets plenty of calcium and I'm watching for the slightest sign she might be egg-bound, but I haven't seen that, either. Maybe she's just eccentric.  She eats like a pig and drinks plenty of water and flies around and otherwise acts as usual.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

has she layed eggs before.. I forget.. if so..then yes it is a good idea to keep tabs on that.. if she has never laid before..then she may be a he?..


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She hasn't laid any since we've had her, but her last family said she did with some regularity.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She seems to have decided to hang out in her cage in her basket tonight so I expect we'll have an egg by morning. She chased Freddie out of her cage -- and he should know better than to go in it by now, he's been chased out before -- and I can't even clean it.


----------

